# How do you train...



## KenpoTex (Feb 9, 2008)

to deal with this type of attack energy?  (you do right?...)


----------



## searcher (Feb 9, 2008)

I can draw from concealment in under 2 seconds.   I would create more distance, move lateral and HOPEFULLY get some rounds into the guy.

The only empty hand |I think would even come to mind is a palm down and strike the throat combo.    I will have to think about this oen some more.    I would def be expecting to get cut.   This one will be tough.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 9, 2008)

searcher said:


> I can draw from concealment in under 2 seconds. I would create more distance, move lateral and HOPEFULLY get some rounds into the guy.
> 
> The only empty hand |I think would even come to mind is a palm down and strike the throat combo. I will have to think about this oen some more. I would def be expecting to get cut. This one will be tough.


you'll notice though that the "attacker" was on the guy and making hits in less than _one_ second...


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 9, 2008)

Zone off, get control of that weapon limb, and take it straight to the ground, all the while head-butting and kneeing the attacker. Dealing with the typical "Jail-Yard Rush" in a linear, line-fighting manner is suicide. Any way you cut it, it's scary-scary-scary.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 9, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> you'll notice though that the "attacker" was on the guy and making hits in less than _one_ second...


 
This truthfully is the problem.  If you are unaware that the attack is coming or simply clueless you are in for a world of hurt as an attack like this is quick, vicious and decidedly deadly.  Bottom line you do not want to be standing straight on and allowing them to grab and keep you there.
Move off line and counter and hopefully get to the outside of there knife arm where you may be able to assert some control or pass by and run like hell.


----------

